# Is Norton 360 Gold any good? Or do I use a 'free' alternative i.e. Avast?



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Just bought myself a laptop, and haggled a carry case, discs, mouse, USB stick into the deal. They also threw in a copy of Norton 360 Gold anti-virus.

However, having used the free version of 'Avast' on my desktop computer for around 3 years with no problems, I'm tempted not to use the Norton on the laptop, and just download Avast (as it's free and works well).

Any opinions from you techie types?

Many thanks

Impster


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I use avast as I favoured it to avg, on my recent pc, it came with mcafee , so I stuck with that as if it's good enough for my works pc then it's good enough for my home one, of your two choices, I would go with avast, only as nortons has give trouble in the past


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

I think avast is superior to norton antivirus, I think it offfers better protection and runs more smoothly. -Sell your norton 360 on ebay.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi

From experience norton is resource hungry and a pain.

Have a look here

http://www.filehippo.com/

You can get Free AV, I have tried AVG, Avast and am now using Bitdefender 10. There is a good selection of firewall software too, Sygate, outpost and comodo are all good little apps. All Freeware:thumb:

HTH


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Its not free, but Eset is by far the best currently available. Uses little - no resources and runs faultlessly without you ever knowing its there.

Certainly worth the small cost for peace of mind


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Microsoft Security essentials

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

I'm told it's an alright program for free


----------



## yungmannfuzz (May 13, 2010)

Security Essentials is not an alright program.

Its great. Tested it for a while now, beats all the other "free" ones hands down. Recommend it to all clients..


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

THREAD UPDATE: NORTON 360 GOLD FOR SALE...!!!

Many thanks for your replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

ok, up and running with avast and super-antispyware. windows firewall also on. anything else i need you reckon?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just common sense when browsing.


----------

